# 4.5.606



## mej284 (Aug 13, 2011)

According to P3Droid on twitter a rooted 4.5.606 is coming. :grin:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

it's for droid 2 global


----------



## mej284 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ohhhh, my bust.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"mej284 said:


> Ohhhh, my bust.


Don't worry, you weren't the only one to think it was for the X. Cause I didn't think the versions were that close to each other. Oh well. At least we have rom's coming out soon based on .602 like Shuji rom 2.0 later today.


----------

